# 2009 CR1 bottom bracket?



## HogFan (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi. Sorry for the probably simple question. I've searched and can't find a solid answer. I'm about to pull the trigger on a 2009 CR1 Comp which I'm going to strip and build up custom. I need to know what type of bottom bracket it has? I'm hoping it's a "standard" English style but I know some Scott bikes have press-in integrated styles.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't take this as gospel fact, but it seems from everything I can find that the CR1's didn't start using the integrated BB until this year's model. My 2008 is standard english threading.


----------



## hasbeen (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi. All CR1's have standard, english threaded B-B's. The Addict frame has some models with integrated B-B's which are mostly made by Shimano, and press in the frame with no threads.


----------



## HogFan (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I went ahead and bought a CR1 Comp full bike and stripped it down and re-fitted it with custom components. I was worried about the BB but being standard English it was easy to deal with. My concern was about press-in bearings and having to deal with them, so I'm glad it was English. 

I finally got the "new" bike built. The hardest part was getting the dérailleur lines ran and getting them adjusted. Trial and error finally got everything working. I love the new bike. It is more aggressive, lighter and stiffer than my previous one, plus now I know how to do my own maintenance. It was intimidating at first but not so much now that I understand how everything works.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pics


----------



## HogFan (Apr 9, 2009)

shockfinder said:


> This thread is worthless without pics



I'm incredibly slow at getting pics up, but finally getting it done. I will say that I am very proud of my build and I have ridden and raced the heck out of this bike. I built this from scratch by just reading online and instructions with parts, so I'm just happy it's stayed together  

Just for background. I ordered this as a whole CR1 Comp and stripped it and then eBay'd SRAM Force components to build the bike. I wanted to both learn how to work on a bike plus build a nice crit bike. I'm really pleased with it.

It's a keeper.

[edit] uploading pics failed. trying to link. hopefully this works.


----------

